# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Cài .Net 3.5 cho Win7

## Hai

chào mọi người !
trên máy laptop của mình trước đây đã cài sẵn win 7 và framework .net 2.0, giờ mình muốn nâng cấp lên .net 3.5 thì phải làm gì, cách cài đặt thế nào ??? có ai biết thì chỉ cho mình với !
tủ rack - tủ mạng , tủ điện, thang máng cáp , nhà trạm bts

----------


## sonhp

trên win 7 nên cài .net framework v4.0 nha. bạn tải về máy và nhấp đúp vào để cài bình thường.
.net framework 3.5 (nối mạng để cài):



> http://www.mediafire.com/?5hbyuiu8qqcb34e



.net framework 4.0: 



> http://www.filehippo.com/download_dotnet_framework_4/

----------


## haphuonghoang

> chào mọi người !
> trên máy laptop của mình trước đây đã cài sẵn win 7 và framework .net 2.0, giờ mình muốn nâng cấp lên .net 3.5 thì phải làm gì, cách cài đặt thế nào ??? có ai biết thì chỉ cho mình với !
> tủ rack - tủ mạng , tủ điện, thang máng cáp , nhà trạm bts


win 7 tích hợp sẵn .net 3.5 rồi mà bạn.

----------


## petty

chắc tại mình dùng bản win 7 ghost và khi cài sql server lại cài .net 2.0.nếu có tích hợp .net 3.5 thì sao mình vào phần control panel - > add or remove program chỉ thấy .net 2.0 mà không thấy .net 3.5 đâu cả là sao?
nếu bây giờ cài tiếp .net 3.5 thì có bị sao không ?

----------

